

First Time vs Serial Entrepreneurs - worldvoyageur
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/05/first-time-vs-serial-entrepreneurs.html

======
mikle
The point he makes is a very good (though not original) one. This makes me
wonder how well will a program that connects the two types will work - Take a
first timer with a great idea, pair him with a serial entrepreneur who has no
ideas and great stuff may happen.

Unfortunately it's hard to find as good an analogy for this in the music
world, maybe new artist and experienced producer?

~~~
ianl
If you're talking about an incubator like YCombinator where they'd co-found a
company, it'd be very difficult as the more important question is whether they
can work together.

~~~
e1ven
This is also what you see VCs insist on in many cases- So called "Adult
Supervision", wherein you might adopt an experienced CEO who knows how to run
a company, even if he doesn't have the same drive for this particular idea.

~~~
bfe
Sometimes the VC brings in "adult supervision" in the form of an experienced
serial entrepreneur, which can be great. Sometimes the VC brings in "adult
supervision" in the form of an MBA with many years of experience as a
consultant or investment banker and zero experience founding or even managing
a company, which can be not so great.

------
entangld
I'm just glad he believes in the existence of great ideas. This is a further
extension of the evolution from idea + market fit > product > business.

It's easy for a person with expertise in one area to feel his/her ability is
the most important.

